# Washing instructions on hang tag



## KCINNV (Aug 12, 2007)

I was in the store Hot Topics and I saw a shirt in there that had the RN# and t-shirt washing instructions on a hag tag attached to the shirt. The company's logo (I don't remeber the name), shirt size and shirt content (material) were imprinted on the t-shirt. Is that legal? I'm new to this whole making t-shirt game and I've seen posts about relabeing, but I don't think this has been addressed before. Can some of the more seasoned members help me out with this?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

KCINNV said:


> I was in the store Hot Topics and I saw a shirt in there that had the RN# and t-shirt washing instructions on a hag tag attached to the shirt. The company's logo (I don't remeber the name), shirt size and shirt content (material) were imprinted on the t-shirt. Is that legal?


I've seen stuff from Hot Topic and their sister companies that even paid attention to the more obscure parts of labelling law that nobody else cares about (there are actually a lot of illegal labels out there if you look), so my gut feeling is that whatever they did there's a reasonable chance it's legal. On the other hand they would use a lot of different suppliers, and some may be better than others.

But as you've described it, it would not be legal.

The shirt itself will need either an RN *or* full legal company name. So that may or may not have been on there. The country of origin needs to be on the item itself (not just a removable tag).

You can do more or less whatever you want on the hangtag (double up information, additional information, etc. etc.) but it doesn't replace any of the permanent labels.


----------

